# My New Bow - Bowtech Admiral FLX



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

My wife bought me a new bow for Father's Day. Finally came in and I got it all set up.


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

That's a pretty sweet Father's day gift!! Must be your wife is the one who gave you the "Terrific Tom" handle!


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

very nice rig....if i wasnt more than happy with my 07' bowtech tribute,i'd get a new admiral..very nice bow and beats a tie..:evil:


----------

